# Snow blower moves while drive handle not down



## hazzardus (Feb 12, 2009)

I have a problem with my snow blower. It's a Troy Bilt model 31AS6BN2711.
The snow blower creeps backwards very slowly even though the drive handle is not pushed down. The drive cable is loose but the friction wheel is still in slight contact with the drive plate. The snow blower moves fine through all the gears when I do pull the handle down. When the drive handle is up it doesn't matter what gear its in.. the snow blower still creeps backwards. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

I've seen this like once or twice, if it creeps backwards in any gear with the handle released, the unit is moving from the vibration being generated. It has nothing to do with the self-propel mechanism. In other words, even with the pins out of the wheels or the belt off it'd still do it.

On the other hand, if it creeps forward or backward dependent on shifter position (F vs. R), then the disc is dragging and that's the cause.


----------

